# Pool Lowlifes



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

I was recently rated 1 Star by a Pool Lowlife because she was late for work and I had to do multiple Pickup. I politely told her she should order Uber X for future reference, if she's running late. My Rating is currently 4.95 because of that lowlife. 

I don't discriminate when it comes to picking Riders up. I had 100% acceptance Rate. But I've been rejecting Pool Riders today. Vegas is saturated with Drivers. Everyone is trying to chase the same Nickel. To top that off, Vegas just Activated a bunch of Lowlifes from California. Yes, I have absolute dislike for California scums who are moving into my beloved Southwest States! 

Some of the characteristics of Pool Riders.. 
1) eating snacks in the car
2) bodily smells (cigarettes, alcohol or BO) 
3) always talking in Ghetto snaps
4) playing music loudly 
5) no coherent when trying to answer questions

Let me know if you experience the similar. If not, you're just blinded to the obvious. 

Let me know if you guys


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Hardly ever ever do pool anymore. Someone like that needs to be shuffled. I hate to do it but these are the same people who take your kindness for granted.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Grab my Keys said:


> Hardly ever ever do pool anymore. Someone like that needs to be shuffled. I hate to do it but these are the same people who take your kindness for granted.


Absolutely correct. These Pool Lowlifes don't deserve to come in my nice Ride. They belong at the bus stop!

I hate to wake up to some reality of life. Some people are just not created equal.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

The cheap a$$ Poool scum are the ones who rate low.

I rarely take anymore. ***** gave me a 4. ***** you riding like a ******, how dare you rate me!!!

so many good.... but those bad ones are pool riders fo sure.

....and the reason rent in Vegas has doubled is due to the Raiders & Cali exodus.

unless you live in murder area, Karen, Cambridge, by UNLV. 
Vegas just ghetto.Nuttin to do w/ mCali


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Still trying to get a Handle on " Ghetto Snaps" . . .


( Snap , Crackle & Pop had a Brother they never mentioned ?)


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> The cheap a$$ Poool scum are the ones who rate low.
> 
> I rarely take anymore. @@@@@ gave me a 4. @@@@@ you riding like a ******, how dare you rate me!!!
> 
> ...


Karen, Cambridge by UNLV is just poor infested neighborhoods. No drive bys or shootings there. Murder rarely happens. If it happens, it's probably isolated incident. If a 2 Strike California homeboy decides to Jack me, he better think twice and look up Self Protection laws here in the Southwest. Vegas as a whole is very safe. I drive both Taxi and Uber here. Day and Night.

I can call out California scums by the list. They're the main cause everything bad and unreasonable things happening here in Vegas and Southwest. One thing I can tell you for sure is that.... only California drivers gets into car accidents on empty streets. Pathetic!


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Karen, Cambridge by UNLV is just poor infested neighborhoods. No drive bys or shootings there. Murder rarely happens. If it happens, it's probably isolated incident. If a 2 Strike California homeboy decides to Jack me, he better think twice and look up Self Protection laws here in the Southwest. Vegas as a whole is very safe. I drive both Taxi and Uber here. Day and Night.
> 
> I can call out California scums by the list. They're the main cause everything bad and unreasonable things happening here in Vegas and Southwest. One thing I can tell you for sure is that.... only California drivers gets into car accidents on empty streets. Pathetic!


Dude, you are delusional. I use to work out at LVAC in Maryland Pkwy. I came by Karen. Many days there was yellow tape nearby from murders. Are you kidding me ???

Vegas problems are way bigger than the Cali newbies. Vegas has always been the capitol of suicide, homelessness, squatters, hoes, bums & just plain lazy degenerates. People are jumping out of windows daily. Best kept secret, Vegas is the suicide capital of the USA.

NOW ON THE OTHER HAND, living in Vegas you meet great people. People who call the valley home, many born there. I've always enjoyed great friendships and respect when I called Vegas home.

But Vegas ain't Cali..... & it never will be.

.....so go ahead and drive your passengers from casino to casino for $2 min fare.

Vegas is a city of 1-2 million, not a pot of gold for rideshare drivers !!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The only reason to accept a pool is to shuffle. You pick up one or two; shuffle two. If you can do that, a short or mediocre trip will pay more than what a cab meter reads. Shuffling is easy in the big city in P.M. Rush, especially Express Pool. You sneak up on the corner as the timer triggers. You see where the customer is. You turn or manouevre to put yourself katty-korner to the customer. This means that he must wait for two lights in rush hour traffic. The timer is ticking toward two minutes. At one fifty five, you are on your throttle and "Cancel Rider Not Here" as he is chasing you up the street.

This does not work as well on longer pool trips, so you must be careful.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The only reason to accept a pool is to shuffle. You pick up one or two; shuffle two. If you can do that, a short or mediocre trip will pay more than what a cab meter reads. Shuffling is easy in the big city in P.M. Rush, especially Express Pool. You sneak up on the corner as the timer triggers. You see where the customer is. You turn or manouevre to put yourself katty-korner to the customer. This means that he must wait for two lights in rush hour traffic. The timer is ticking toward two minutes. At one fifty five, you are on your throttle and "Cancel Rider Not Here" as he is chasing you up the street.
> 
> This does not work as well on longer pool trips, so you must be careful.


This kind of BS is exactly what I'm talking about. This is what I want to stop in here. These know-it-all guys with their multiple theories of stupidity. Now it's the Shuffling. I've heard it all folks!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> I was recently rated 1 Star by a Pool Lowlife because she was late for work and I had to do multiple Pickup. I politely told her she should order Uber X for future reference, if she's running late. My Rating is currently 4.95 because of that lowlife.
> 
> I don't discriminate when it comes to picking Riders up. I had 100% acceptance Rate. But I've been rejecting Pool Riders today. Vegas is saturated with Drivers. Everyone is trying to chase the same Nickel. To top that off, Vegas just Activated a bunch of Lowlifes from California. Yes, I have absolute dislike for California scums who are moving into my beloved Southwest States!
> 
> ...


She probably wanted you to put in last trip request so you could take her straight to work.

Its comes to the same pay for driver, less cost to the pax, more expense to Uber. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The only reason to accept a pool is to shuffle. You pick up one or two; shuffle two. If you can do that, a short or mediocre trip will pay more than what a cab meter reads. Shuffling is easy in the big city in P.M. Rush, especially Express Pool. You sneak up on the corner as the timer triggers. You see where the customer is. You turn or manouevre to put yourself katty-korner to the customer. This means that he must wait for two lights in rush hour traffic. The timer is ticking toward two minutes. At one fifty five, you are on your throttle and "Cancel Rider Not Here" as he is chasing you up the street.
> 
> This does not work as well on longer pool trips, so you must be careful.


Isn't what you're doing to the new pax obvious to the existing pax in the car?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Defensive Driver said:


> Absolutely correct. These Pool Lowlifes don't deserve to come in my nice Ride. They belong at the bus stop!
> 
> I hate to wake up to some reality of life. Some people are just not created equal.


If you're doing ride share in a "nice ride" then you have no idea about what's what . May God have mercy on your soul


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Isn't what you're doing to the new pax obvious to the existing pax in the car?


..........................you would think so, but not often is it............................................................

When it is obvious, usually they think that it is funny. Only once has anyone called me on it. I made up some Beta Sigma. That particular customer may not have bought it, but, he did shut up.



Defensive Driver said:


> This is what I want to stop in here. These know-it-all guys with their multiple theories of stupidity. Now it's the Shuffling.


I _do_ know it all, so I get to shoot off my virtual mouth.

When did making a profit become "stupidity"?

No one is compelling anyone to shuffle. Do it, or do not. You are an independent contractor.

How did you plan to "stop" whatever it is that you are trying to "stop"?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> I was recently rated 1 Star by a Pool Lowlife because she was late for work and I had to do multiple Pickup. I politely told her she should order Uber X for future reference, if she's running late. My Rating is currently 4.95 because of that lowlife.
> 
> I don't discriminate when it comes to picking Riders up. I had 100% acceptance Rate. But I've been rejecting Pool Riders today. Vegas is saturated with Drivers. Everyone is trying to chase the same Nickel. To top that off, Vegas just Activated a bunch of Lowlifes from California. Yes, I have absolute dislike for California scums who are moving into my beloved Southwest States!
> 
> ...


You're as much as a low life by accepting pools!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I like when they let you know in advance they cannot manage time properly like jasmine here.
















Guess who got canceled on!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Actually it never ceases to amaze me that people are paying almost close to nothing, yet expecting a chauffeur experience.

When I was in Boston, several drivers actually thanked me for requesting a X. One said over half of his customers order pool. This is what I never understand. It is not like as if the pool fare is half of X. Is it really worth to share a ride with strangers by paying $2 less? Besides, don't pool passengers are required to walk to a designated place for pick-up and from drop-off? It is literally more time-efficient to take a bus in cities with public transit.


Boca Ratman said:


> I like when they let you know in advance they cannot manage time properly like jasmine here.
> View attachment 416178
> View attachment 416179
> 
> ...


No, you should not cancel Jasmine. I would have driven to her and taught her a lesson. Only through education fee, people will start to learn respecting other's time.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> My Rating is currently 4.95 because of that lowlife.
> 
> Vegas just Activated a bunch of Lowlifes from California. Yes, I have absolute dislike for California scums who are moving into my beloved Southwest States!


I'm sensing anger. Is anyone else sensing anger?


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks God for UberPool feature. It's literally separating the tares from the wheats. Think about it. Do you really want Pool Pax to be mixed up with UberX? Hell nooo, I'll take that 10 seconds lost from the Pool Ping any day than having to ponder if the UberX pax are really Pool Hole in disguise.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Pool people are utter trash

People embarrassed to do rideshare? lol wat

Pool riders should be 10X embarrassed as us


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I like when they let you know in advance they cannot manage time properly like jasmine here.
> View attachment 416178
> View attachment 416179
> 
> ...


Charge your phone!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm glad that the Uber Pool virus hasn't spread to my market.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm glad that the Uber Pool virus hasn't spread to my market.


Poo Riders will Rate you down and file complaints against you on Uber. They're failures in life.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

UberPhool said:


> Thanks God for UberPool feature. It's literally separating the tares from the wheats. Think about it. Do you really want Pool Pax to be mixed up with UberX? Hell nooo, I'll take that 10 seconds lost from the Pool Ping any day than having to ponder if the UberX pax are really *Pool Hole* in disguise.


"_Pool Hole_" LMAO


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

You should have told her to take the bus. I am so happy that Pool is not here in Michigan. Also happy it was not where I lived in Florida.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Majority of people who pool are low lifes who are in over draft, or have a few dollars to the name. They dont want to take public transit but want the uber x experience while paying next to nothing. 

I have this complex towards people who pool. Auto rejecting any shared ride that comes my way. Dont have time to run around like a fool trying to picking up multiple pax whitening downtown traffic.

Steer clear of these people who expect 5 star experience while paying crumbs. People with money dont pool, and by money I am referring to those who earn slightly about minimum wage.

Last uber pool I had to wait infront of a fortinos grocery store, put the immigrant lady's stroller in my trunk and drop her and her kid in an unsecure seat to there apartment. Of which I had to again help them.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Pool is getting to be very popular in my market. When it works out well you get multiple fares and make good money.


----------

